# Primula vialii



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

Bought a 3 plants this year and they are blooming now. I've heard stories of people that they are having issues with keeping this plant alive.

But there was also information that it's easily propagated from seed that can be harvested in the fall.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 11, 2011)

:drool::drool: Are they cool!!!! I bet the hummers just love them!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

Very beautiful Marc ! What is the minimum temp. for them ?


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

Evergreen said:


> Very beautiful Marc ! What is the minimum temp. for them ?



According to this site:

http://www.burncoose.co.uk/site/plants.cfm?pl_id=3412



> Fully hardy - Plant can withstand temperatures down to -15°C (5°F)


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool, and thanks for the name!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Cool, and thanks for the name!!! Jean



This Primula even has a Orchid related name in various languages:

EN: Orchid Primrose
GER: Orchideen-Primel 
NL: Orchideeen Primula


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 11, 2011)

Super hot colors Marc! Very pretty!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice plants Marc!!!

I think that this plant can live many years if summer is cool. Some plants lived more thant 7 years in our garden. But they begin to grow late, so I under if sometimes people killed the plants when they work the soil in spring.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks for the info Marc! It's too cold for this nice Primula in my garden


----------



## Ernie (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm. One for the list if it'll handle 9b heat.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Evergreen said:


> thanks for the info Marc! It's too cold for this nice Primula in my garden




Evergreen, they grow easily in my USDA zone 3 garden. What is the zone of yours?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> According to this site:
> 
> http://www.burncoose.co.uk/site/plants.cfm?pl_id=3412



I can say that can withstand -32 C!!! I know many people that grow them in such cold climate in our province. The secret is : snow cover.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats good to know Erythrone ! My zone is 5a, and a snow cover is not a problem


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! The colours are fabulous.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, that is a hot color combo for sure. I love the conical flower spike on them - not very proper for a primula :rollhappy: Lovely species and one I'd grow, but alas, not here...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

Marc said:


> This Primula even has a Orchid related name in various languages:
> 
> EN: Orchid Primrose
> GER: Orchideen-Primel
> NL: Orchideeen Primula



Bedankt Marc!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2011)

Great plants!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Great color!


----------



## jmelot (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I want!

The leaves look soft, are they?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2011)

I love those flowers! Who says pink and red don't go together?!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, beautiful! THanx for posting. The leaves look like the dandelion, I wonder if these grow like weeds also!?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2011)

:rollhappy: we'd all of them if that were the case!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope Eric. Not a weed at all!


----------

